# Sticky  SJ Temperament - The "Overseers" Portrait



## Happy

SJs are observant, stable and motivated by a need to maintain *security*. They are realistic, routinized administrators requiring tasks be completed correctly and that people behave appropriately. SJs make thorough examinations to ensure everything is done according to plan. They make sure no more and no less credit is given than due. When a need arises, they are quick to provide a solution, provided that the need is justified. SJs are not driven by impulse, but rather by concrete fact. By virtue of their reliable, diligent, industrious, persevering nature, they make excellent leaders.

-http://www.mypersonality.info/personality-types/sj-temperament/​


----------

